
UK Government response to “Repeal the new Surveillance laws” - ndr
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/173199?
======
intoverflow2
Brexit planted the seed, this pushed me over the edge. I'm done with this
country, the amount of work required just for me to get on the property ladder
even when I'm doing better than most people I know in the city is ridiculous
and for what?

~~~
derrickdirge
But where is there to go?

~~~
nonsince
One of many UK expats in the Netherlands here, definitely recommend joining
us. You don't even need to know Dutch before you move here (some people never
learn it).

------
ndr
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13035996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13035996)

This is just to have a chance to read the response.

